# here we go again 2-4" inches ???



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

the radio stations are at again starting to call for 2-4" tommorow probably get nothing.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I dont believe it liar liar


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Dusting up to an inch here in Pgh PA for tomorrow:realmad:. That's what we got on tuesday. Guess it's better than nothing


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;495766 said:


> Dusting up to an inch here in Pgh PA for tomorrow:realmad:. That's what we got on tuesday. Guess it's better than nothing


might aswell just plan for spring.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I just bought another pallet of salt today also. Maybe Feburary will be better.


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

just looked at accuguess for the long range looks like you might need the salt but forget being able to use the plows


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

SE+C;496571 said:


> just looked at accuguess for the long range looks like you might need the salt but forget being able to use the plows


So what did you end up getting? I got 3/4" Going to be in the 40's on monday.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i got about the same 3/4 in my drive on what, wedsday


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

we ended up with about 1 to 2 inches depending on what elevation you were at


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

just woke up and all i see is a dusting out there , township salt truck just went by


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

you guys are east of me atleast u get a dusting most of my accounts dont even get that. im sending a truck out soon to do some clean up work and salt. i dont see us getting to much more snow this year . thats why im heading to florida in a month.I bet all hell will break loose for my guys when i leave


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

that is what usually happens some one goes south and we get hit with a nice snow storm. the mad-man is saying that we might get it in feb. just have to wait and see


----------

